# Struktogramm?



## Unikate (2. Dez 2009)

Ich weiß wie man es erstellt. Nur die Frage ist, wie ist es begrenzt?Was darf rein, was darf nicht rein?


Gruß
Kate


----------



## nrg (2. Dez 2009)

was meinst du genau damit? ein Struktogramm ist eine grafische Darstellung eines Programm Algorithmus.

Was nicht rein sollte: Code
Was rein darf: Alles was nötig ist um den Programmablauf zu verstehen/lesen

Grüße andi

edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hier zb ein sehr einfaches Struktrogramm, worin 2 Kontrollstrukturen vorhanden sind


----------



## dayaftereh (2. Dez 2009)

Also dürfte auch eine Formel rein, die mir eine Variabele berechnet, z.b:

```
x = 1234 * (Max Wert Integer) * ( System Zeit in Milisekunden ) mod 300;
```

So was wär auch im Struktogramm erlaubt?


----------



## nrg (2. Dez 2009)

Kann grad nicht ganz nachvollziehen, was bei dem "x" rauskommen soll aber man bevorzugt glaub eine alphabetische Variante.
z.b.: "Maximalwert von x ermitteln" oder "Zufallszahl in Variable x generieren"
Bei Schleifenbedingungen kann man aber schreiben: Wiederhole solange wie x<y

also das ist meine persönliche Erfahrung mit Struktogrammen. Falls ich dabei falsch liege, lasse ich mich gern eines Besseren belehren.

grüße andi


----------



## w0ddes (2. Dez 2009)

ich stimme nrg zu, so hab ich's auch in der Schule gelernt..
Was aber nicht unbedingt heißt, dass es wirklich richtig ist


----------

